# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Removal of Togglemate / Super Wallmate

## Rexyboy

I could really appreciate some help.  I am trying to remove a Ramset Togglemate (like a Plastermate with a toggle built in) from a plaster sheet wall and cannot get the toggle to swing round flat so I can pull it out. 
I can see that the screw needs to be removed completely or the toggle cant swing flat but I cant figure out the rest.  I have tried using a piece of wire to flatten it out but can't get it.  I am sure there must be a trick.  The Ramset website says "Both the screw and the ToggleMate can be easily removed without
losing the anchor inside the cavity." but there is no instructions to do so. Am I being daft? 
Surely someone has done this before.  Any tips? 
Thanks.

----------


## gpkennedy

If you pull the screw towards the outside the toggle part will meet the plasterboard, the friction will stop it rotating and then you just unscrew the screew until it separates from the screw. You will lose the toggle in the cavity.

----------


## Rexyboy

Thanks for the reply but I think you might be referring to a standard toggle. This is a different product. Have a look at the link above.  The toggle part is captive and needs to be flattened to be removed from the hole. 
Thanks again. Any other ideas?

----------


## Random Username

I think it's poorly written/copy-paste from other instructions (keep in mind that the people writing the website/brochure are typically from an ad agency/design studio and really don't have any clue what these things do) and they simply mean that the screw can be removed without loosing the anchor arm thingy.  I'd remove the screw and drive the toggle head deeper into the plasterboard and fill the ugly hole with cornice cement.

----------


## Rexyboy

Yup. Not a bad option. If I can't fold this thing in somehow I will take the 'push in' approach.

----------


## Rexyboy

Well, I finally figured it out and thought I should document the solution for someone else.  Here goes: 
1. Remove the screw and unscrew the Togglemate (TM).
2. Pull the TM out as far as it goes so the toggle is now at the back of the TM and parallel to the wall.
3. Carefully screw the TM back into the hole until the arrows point horizontally and the word 'Buildex' is at the top/ up.   This step is critical as it is unlikely to work in any other orientation and stay that way as it is unscrewed.
4. Push some stiff wire through the screw hole just off centre at about 3 o'clock (not time of day  :Wink 1:  ) which should fold the toggle back into the TM. Remove wire.
6. Slowly unscrew the TM and pull out carefully without letting the toggle drop back out.
7. Curse at Ramset for falsely advertising that the Togglemate can be easily removed. 
That's it.  I used this process twice and was able to reuse the TM and leaving only a fairly neat hole to patch. 
Hope this helps someone.

----------


## Marc

I would have pushed it in a long time ago just to get it out of the way ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pitto

> I think it's poorly written/copy-paste from other instructions (keep in mind that the people writing the website/brochure are typically from an ad agency/design studio and really don't have any clue what these things do) and they simply mean that the screw can be removed without loosing the anchor arm thingy.  I'd remove the screw and drive the toggle head deeper into the plasterboard and fill the ugly hole with cornice cement.

  
Yep, I agree, I tend to punch them into the wall and the go over the 16mm hole with cornice cement. Quick touch up and you are good to go.

----------


## Vultz

> Well, I finally figured it out and thought I should document the solution for someone else.  Here goes: 
> 1. Remove the screw and unscrew the Togglemate (TM).
> 2. Pull the TM out as far as it goes so the toggle is now at the back of the TM and parallel to the wall.
> 3. Carefully screw the TM back into the hole until the arrows point horizontally and the word 'Buildex' is at the top/ up.   This step is critical as it is unlikely to work in any other orientation and stay that way as it is unscrewed.
> 4. Push some stiff wire through the screw hole just off centre at about 3 o'clock (not time of day  ) which should fold the toggle back into the TM. Remove wire.
> 6. Slowly unscrew the TM and pull out carefully without letting the toggle drop back out.
> 7. Curse at Ramset for falsely advertising that the Togglemate can be easily removed. 
> That's it.  I used this process twice and was able to reuse the TM and leaving only a fairly neat hole to patch. 
> Hope this helps someone.

  Hi Rexyboy 
Thanks for the tip. One thing to add to your description, after unscrewing the screw, push it back through the hole to move the toggle all the way to the back. This gives room to use the wire to flip it flat. Other than that, instructions were perfect, cheers 
apatalk

----------

